# Bluetooth not detected (Intel Centrino N 2230)

## meanderstream

Hey,

So I've been running Gentoo on my laptop for quite some time, and Bluetooth has never worked. I've searched on the forums here, and the closest I got to was using this topic. I have the same laptop model as that post, except that I don't have 3G on it. (The post by NeddySeagoon in that topic correctly identifies my laptop model.) For reference, I'm posting details of laptop and my kernel config below. Any help/tips would be really appreciated.

Output of lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 5986:0401 Acer, Inc 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Output of lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

```

And lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:0154 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0166 (rev 09)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:1e31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1e3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1e2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1e10 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1e14 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1e16 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1e26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1e59 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1e03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1e22 (rev 04)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:0887 (rev c4)

03:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 0a)
```

Contents of /usr/src/linux/include/config/auto.conf:

```

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_KEY_TYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_DVB_AU8522=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRCT10DIF=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/udevadm"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_DVB_AU8522_V4L=m

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_MINORS=8

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_LIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5_AVX_X86_64=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_KVM_ASYNC_PF=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=m

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32_PCLMUL=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE=y

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090=m

CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_AVX2_X86_64=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PPS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_CPU_RELAX_INTERCEPT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_RTS5139=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRCT10DIF_PCLMUL=m

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_LZ4_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4=y

CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_AESNI_AVX2_X86_64=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_USB_U_RNDIS=m

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_SSE2_X86_64=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_OID_REGISTRY=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=y

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_PWM_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_MSI=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_HASH=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y

CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y

CONFIG_USB_F_RNDIS=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_FANOTIFY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_MULTIPLE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4HC=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="mandar_laptop"

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_STORAGE_NUM_BUFFERS=2

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LZ4_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBCOMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6_AVX_X86_64=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_DS1682=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512_SSSE3=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_PWM=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_GPIO_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_LPC_ICH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_AVX_X86_64=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_USB_U_ETHER=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=m

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_USB_F_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_LZ4HC_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_MBIM=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_AESNI_AVX_X86_64=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZ4=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQ_ROUTING=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_PADATA=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_BONDING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_X86_64=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GLUE_HELPER_X86=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=21

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_R8188EU=m

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RTL_CARDS=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_EXTCON=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX88179_178A=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLK_HELPER_X86=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILICOM=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CMAC=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_AVX_X86_64=y

CONFIG_USB_TMC=m

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_SKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_USB_F_ECM=m

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256_SSSE3=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_INTEL_RST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_KVM_DEVICE_ASSIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

```

And lsmod gives: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

mmc_block              26241  0 

hidp                   14594  0 

ohci_pci                2960  0 

ohci_hcd               19497  1 ohci_pci

btsdio                  2972  0 

hci_uart                4106  0 

btusb                  16155  0 

bnep                   10217  2 

rfcomm                 30154  0 

bluetooth             209014  12 bnep,hidp,btusb,btsdio,hci_uart,rfcomm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4661  0 

kvm_intel             125591  0 

iwldvm                124895  0 

kvm                   270565  1 kvm_intel

mac80211              262498  1 iwldvm

crct10dif_pclmul        4602  0 

iwlwifi                77250  1 iwldvm

cfg80211              200691  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

microcode               6617  0 

acpi_cpufreq            7331  0 

freq_table              2460  1 acpi_cpufreq

```

Any suggestions? Thanks for bearing with me. This post got long too fast! Sorry about that.

----------

## PeGa!

Hi meanderstream,

Did you get it solved? You say "has never worked"; do you mean that it IS detected but it doesn't function properly or it is not even detected? Your lspci output seems not to show a bluetooth adapter, so I've got a few questions for you:

- what does say dmesg about 'bluetooth'?

- Do you have a switch key for bluetooth? Did you examine the situation tailing the logs?

- In my box, if I kill wifi from the switch key, the wifi literally dies until I boot windows and enable it again. Have you experienced with that?

Cheers!

----------

## meanderstream

Hey,

No haven't got it solved. I've had the computer for around a year now, and have used it without bluetooth all this time. I bought it "without OS", and I installed gentoo directly. So never had bluetooth working. I will probably try it sometime with a Ubuntu live CD.

The computer has a keyboard combination switch (Fn key + F12) for bluetooth (and similar ones for webcam, wifi etc). To answer your questions:

1) The dmesg has nothing for bluetooth.  "dmesg |grep bluetooth" comes up empty.

2) Like I mentioned the key combination is *supposed* to switch on or off the different radios. For bluetooth, nothing happens. Just to test, I ran 

```
grep bluetooth /var/log/*

```

, and outside of emerge logs, I got a lot of lines similar to this: 

```
/var/log/pm-suspend.log:Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth resume suspend:

/var/log/pm-suspend.log:/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth resume suspend: success.

/var/log/pm-suspend.log:bluetooth             171316  14 bnep,hidp,btusb,btsdio,hci_uart,rfcomm

/var/log/pm-suspend.log:Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/var/log/pm-suspend.log:/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

```

3) I can switch on wifi and webcam with the switches and switch them off multiple times with no issue. 

I have only a single OS setup, so I guess I should first check if it *really* works or not with something else. Any other pointers in the meanwhile?

----------

## PeGa!

Yes, first of all, I know it might be unnecessary, but try to grep always with -i parameter, so you don't miss accidentally words with uppercase letters.

Regarding the switch issue, did you monitor what happens when you press that key?

This is what my box brings to me when I press my switch key:

```
Aug  4 12:46:03 fuki kernel: [ 4884.859264] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8c on isa0060/serio0).

Aug  4 12:46:03 fuki kernel: [ 4884.859270] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00c <keycode>' to make it known.

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: [ 4884.940390] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8c on isa0060/serio0).

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: [ 4884.940397] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00c <keycode>' to make it known.

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: [ 4885.460036] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 5 using uhci_hcd

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: [ 4885.677316] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: [ 4885.677322] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: 4885.681034] udevd[15242]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/usb-db' 'usb-db /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb6/6-2': No such file or directory

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: 4885.714565] udevd[15256]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/usb-db' 'usb-db /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.1': No such file or directory

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki kernel: 4885.716699] udevd[15257]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/usb-db' 'usb-db /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0': No such file or directory

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki bluetoothd[2110]: Sap driver initialization failed.

Aug  4 12:46:04 fuki bluetoothd[2110]: sap-server: Operation not permitted (1)
```

(I noticed the errors appearing, but I didn't have time to fix them yet)

You get the idea.

Booting with an ubuntu livecd may be a good idea if all problems are related to a missing module, that's what happened to me with a card reader. But ultimately keep in mind that the adapter just may be software-locked by the Windows driver.

Cheers!

----------

## meanderstream

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, first of all, I know it might be unnecessary, but try to grep always with -i parameter, so you don't miss accidentally words with uppercase letters. 

 

Ah ouch. Ok, the dmesg then shows me: 

```
[    0.948991] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.949014] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.949019] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.949022] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.949025] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    2.149124] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    2.149876] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    2.150617] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    2.151336] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    2.152069] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    2.152800] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   10.655148] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[   10.668105] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth SDIO driver ver 0.1

[   10.728065] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[   10.728083] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

```

I installed and ran xev to see what the keyboard events do. Basically the key combinations for Wifi and Bluetooth don't show anything (however, the wifi did switch off and come back on).  Similarly nothing showed up on xev when I toggled the webcam, but dmesg did show me the webcam event. Below you see the part where wifi switched back on and then I toggled the webcam: 

```
 dmesg|tail

[98636.896022] wlp2s0: associated

[98636.896046] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[98850.024221] usb 3-4: USB disconnect, device number 8

[98859.696682] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

[98859.786389] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=5986, idProduct=0401

[98859.786393] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[98859.786395] usb 3-4: Product: BisonCam, NB Pro

[98859.786396] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: Bison

[98859.789178] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device BisonCam, NB Pro (5986:0401)

[98859.794130] input: BisonCam, NB Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input21

```

I keep thinking it has to do something with kernel options, but I have no clue about it.

----------

## meanderstream

Hey,

So in an (un)expected twist, it turns out I was looking in the wrong places. On a whim, I started the bluetoothctl command. Turns out bluez-simple-agent or simple-agent are not used anymore.

So, in bluetoothctl, I get 

```
[bluetooth]# list

Controller 60:6C:66:2F:F1:3D BlueZ 5.21 [default]

```

Which means it can see my bluetooth adapter!!

From here, I needed to use the command 

```
 power on
```

 and then, 

```
 discoverable on
```

.

Once that was on, I could discover the computer from my phone and so on! Managed to pair my devices to the computer. Hope this helps someone.

----

On the other hand, what would be a nice way of getting the bluetooth adapter powered on by default? I run Xfce4 so would love to know about any applets etc. Cheers.

----------

